# protein: per lb of bw or kg?



## bigbenj (Nov 5, 2011)

Something I noticed reading some old issues of muscular development. The guidelines usually read 1.2-1.5g of protein per KILOGRAM of bodyweight. Usually I see that same number, but for POUND of bodyweight these days.

What do you guys recommend? I like to stay around 1-1.2g per pound of bw. Obviously, following it by kg would drop the amount significantly.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 5, 2011)

roughly per lb is fine.  Most people are just way too low.  If I dont grab a shake for breakfast or in the middle of the day ill be lucky to hit 150grams.  If you can hit it with real food, even better.  

how much to people consume do that might be assisted, if you know what I mean?!?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm the same. I need a shake or two to hit the number. Appetite just isn't there for hitting it on whole foods only. May look into peptides to increase appetite, but that wouldn't be for a while, as I don't know jack shit about them lol.

As far as assisted vs not, I think it depends on the person. Everyone is different.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 6, 2011)

People in metric system countries say 2g of protein per kilogram.
1.2-1.5 per kilogram might be a typo.

I would say 2g per kilogram (1g per lb) for a natty guy and 3-4g for chemically assisted.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

4g? That's a stretch. That would mean a 200lb guy would take in 800g. That's insane. I like 1.2-1.5 personally


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it is pound per leanbody mass, not body weight.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 6, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I think it is pound per leanbody mass, not body weight.



agreed, that makes sense.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, that would make sense. You're not trying to fuel your fat with protein lol.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 6, 2011)

Feed your muscle protein right?  So it would be 1 gram per pound of LBM.  So if you were 180lbs. and 10% bf you would be roughly 160lbs. of muscle so 160 grams of protein.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> 4g? That's a stretch. That would mean a 200lb guy would take in 800g. That's insane. I like 1.2-1.5 personally



I meant per kg.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

Ahhh, ok.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

General guidance is 1.5-2 g of protein per lb of lean body mass to grow.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

I think the whole "lean mass""part gets left out a lot.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Something I noticed reading some old issues of muscular development. The guidelines usually read 1.2-1.5g of protein per KILOGRAM of bodyweight. Usually I see that same number, but for POUND of bodyweight these days.
> 
> What do you guys recommend? I like to stay around 1-1.2g per pound of bw. Obviously, following it by kg would drop the amount significantly.


 need to see your stats to answer this q


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

I did actually laugh out loud to that haha


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 6, 2011)

I've seen 1g protein/ kg bodyweight recommended in medical literature. Not that I agree with it, but I believe that's what alot of dietitians suggest.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to stick to 1.2-1.5g per lbm.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm going to stick to 1.2-1.5g per lbm.



Awesome.  Now you just need some LBM


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

Asshole hahaha


----------

